# Falling tree limb- Sauk County, WI. - 01/24/04



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 26, 2004)

From Milw. Journal/Sentinal 04/26

Falling tree limb causes fatal injuries to man, 21

A 21-year-old Sauk County man died Saturday after a tree branch apparently fell and hit him in the head, authorities said.

According to the Sheriff's Department:

Freeman J. Schrock of La Valle left his home about 9:30 a.m. Saturday to chop down trees nearby. When he did not return for lunch, Schrock's father sent a younger sibling to get him. The sibling did not find Schrock, but the family thought the man had made other plans.

Schrock's father went to look for him after Schrock did not return home later in the afternoon and found him unconscious.

Rescue personnel took him to Reedsburg Area Medical Center, where he died about 5:50 p.m.

Evidence at the scene indicated Schrock "had cut down a tree which broke a 6- to 8-inch in diameter limb off another tree as it fell." The branch caused "a penetrating injury to the back" of Schrock's skull.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 26, 2004)

Hardhats are great protection...


against the aptly named "widow-maker".


----------

